# Hello from NC!



## SiriuslySmitten (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi all. Not sure I've found the right place for me or not - I am not a breeder, just your every day mouse fancier  I have three - Luna, Moo and Nimue. Luna lives alone at the moment, as I have just gotten past the QT time for Moo and Nimue - next step is introduction.

I live in NC with my hubby and our small zoo. Two dogs, four cats, three mice and several freshwater aquariums. I work from home, and have many hobbies, generally crafty type things. I have tons of interests, and I guess the bottom line is I'm fairly geeky overall. I love music, read a lot, watch far too much tv and movies. lol

Anyway, just wanted to say hi. If I'm not in the right place for general mousie care chat and sharing, etc., please let me know. I joined another forum and although I've gotten good advice and information there, it's been a less than pleasant experience. I searched for a forum I saw mentioned - Mouselovers - but I got an error page.  Just really looking for other mouse lovers - share, get advice, chat, etc.


----------



## Whurmy (Mar 10, 2012)

While there is a "keepers" version of this site, for owners, not breeders, it's much _much_ less active.  And the breeders here seem to welcome everyone, whether it be breeders or keepers. :3 I plan on being a keeper, so I don't even own a mouse yet, and I've encountered nothing but nice people. :3

The only "crafting" I do is... well nothing. :') But I do plan on making a little popsicle hut/house for my future mousers.  And that will be the extent of my crafting. What kind of crafting do you do, exactly? What kinds of books do you read? :3 If you're a Harry Potter fan, we're friends. Automatically. Whether you like it or not.

Mouselovers is done, I think. And I'm pretty sure it's for good. I wasn't a member, but I've read a topic or two about it here.

So, hello from Iowa! :3


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

Welcome to FMB


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, what varieties are your mice? Here is another forum (basically the American split from here on FMB) it maybe has a little bit more of a pet emphasis, but it is super welcoming as well. http://www.themouseconnection.org/ That said, I really like FMB, and I'm sure you'll enjoy it here too!


----------

